# Wiring Assistance; Resources...



## ericc (Jan 12, 2009)

My first thread is about my greatest desire which is to wire my track. Currently using individual power per track on a 4 lane layout with transformers. I am no electrician but follow the basics of the schematics but have no clue as to taps if I even need them. One power source can be set up for 4 lanes using jumper wires? ect. I would appreciate help or information on good resources for the inexperienced electrician wanting power. 

Thanks....


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.slotcarcorner.com/
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/ho_tech.html
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

this is probably one of the most common threads lately.search the forum,and you will find lotsa lotsa info about power taps.seems to come up pretty often


----------

